# AgroCo (~BBW, ~~NC, drugs)



## Scx (Nov 8, 2006)

This tale has been deleted by our moderator. It's available for private consumption upon request.

_Scx_


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 9, 2006)

what happened? did you get an explanation as to why it was deleted? i thouroughly enjoyed it. You're showing a lot of promise as a new writer here, and I'm looking forward to your works.

but what was wrong with AgroCo? Did he tell you?


----------



## Scx (Nov 10, 2006)

coyote wild said:


> but what was wrong with AgroCo? Did he tell you?



Yep. It was the drugs. He mentioned I could rewrite it without them, and resubmit it, but I think the entire plot would be eviscerated if I did that.

_Scx_


----------



## isotope (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd like a read.


----------



## mikael (Nov 11, 2006)

great story!

yea the plot completely depends on the drug. oh well
I think you're becoming the boards most dynamic writer though. I hope to see more from you


----------



## Atlya (Nov 19, 2006)

It got me interested, I'd like a link to the story...


----------



## badgerla (Nov 19, 2006)

Scx said:


> Yep. It was the drugs. He mentioned I could rewrite it without them, and resubmit it, but I think the entire plot would be eviscerated if I did that.
> 
> _Scx_


I'd like to read it as well.


----------



## zonker (Nov 20, 2006)

Scx said:


> Yep. It was the drugs. He mentioned I could rewrite it without them, and resubmit it, but I think the entire plot would be eviscerated if I did that.
> 
> _Scx_


I'd like a look at this story. I missed it... Sounds intriguing. :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 20, 2006)

I would love to read it too


----------



## rarwrang (Nov 27, 2006)

post the story on asstr.org
they have no limits or boundaries for content, they let writing be what it should.


----------

